# Plug



## toma (Oct 10, 2007)

funny (scary at times) video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=jafkVM-jnbE


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

That is way to funny, it just proves what happens when a Idiot talks about Guns.

Kevin


----------



## olesoandso (Apr 1, 2012)

A heart beat away from being our fearless leader. 

No wonder he wasnt on Bin Laden's hit list.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Amazing someone didn't get killed !


----------

